# What browser are you using?



## stim (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

I hope this isn't too basic a question, but what browsers are members using?

For years I've been using Opera exclusively, but I'm not happy with it any more. Things really went downhill after Opera 15 when they switched to Chromium

I was somewhat shocked at the aggressiveness of the Opera 'community' - it seems that they don't like criticism, no matter how valid or helpful. I tried to post a comment and I couldn't do that either - I get a constant 404.

So I went to the darkside an installed chrome. It's almost the same thing, but it just works. However I'm determined to move away from Google products completely.

I also tried Firefox several times but I don't gel with it. It feels rather awkward and bloated. Maybe I need to give it another chance? 

This is on windows. On my Linux laptop I still use Opera 12 because it still works (Opera 12 on Windows not so).

Curious to know what the 'pros' are using.

Cheers,


----------



## MartinD (Dec 8, 2014)

I mainly use FireFox on my machines (desktop and laptop) as it's what I'm used to and just works. I use a lot of addons and extensions with it so moving would be a PITA.

I do have Chrome installed and sometimes I have to use it. There are *still* some websites that I use occasionally that don't support FFox and I have to use Chrome.. and even IE at times.

I use Chrome on my phone though - works brilliantly!


----------



## EnveraHost (Dec 8, 2014)

I use Chrome for both my computers and phone. In my opinion it's the best browser for the phone as it also offers website compression, so if you request a website they compress it on Google's servers before sending it on to you saving data usage etc.


----------



## comXyz (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm using browsers from 2001 - 2013 in this list http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 8, 2014)

Primarily Firefox but I've also used this one for over 20 years...





> I use Chrome


Sucks. No actively maintained Gopher extensions so I'm unable to access my Gopher site with it .


----------



## stim (Dec 8, 2014)

@DomainBop - I've used lynx and it's nice, but a little basic for some of my needs.

I'm trying Firefox again now. Feels better than last time - definitely faster than I remember. Pretty nice actually!

One thing though - some of the most popular Add-ons are not verified. Should I be worried?


----------



## Licensecart (Dec 8, 2014)

I use Chrome, always have and always will, I do have Opera and Firefox installed but only used for testing purposes. I used to love Rockmelt before they naff'ed it up.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 8, 2014)

I use Opera Portable, Firefox Portable, Ice Weasel Portable, Sea Monkey Portable, Iron Portable, and Chrome Portable in windows.

In Linux Ice Weasel & Midori


----------



## devonblzx (Dec 8, 2014)

Firefox.  It tends to have more bugs on updates than some, especially since they started the fast release cycle to keep up with Google.  Usually it's fixed by reinstalling and it keeps the extensions and options in place so I don't have to re-setup everything.

However, I like to support the Mozilla foundation because I like what they are based on and support.

Firefox is the most customizable browser though in my opinion.   Not just through themes and extensions, but about:config and toolbar.  I have it highly customized and run about 10 extensions.


----------



## stim (Dec 8, 2014)

Well after a few hours of using Firefox I have mixed feelings.

It's definitely an improvement over the previous version I tried, but I'm constantly reminded of why I never went full Firefox before, namely that some sites refuse to display properly.

For example, I run a Subsonic server that works fine in other browsers, but throws an error in Firefox.

Similarly, I've been developing a few javascript functions, and I'm having difficulty getting some of them to work. I have disabled plugins and add-ons sequentially to see if they are the problem, but they are not. I don't have the time or the technical nous to resolve these issues myself.



MilesWeb.com said:


> I prefer using Opera portable. It has the best functions and the best features.


I am going to look again at Opera Portable. This one?
http://www.opera-usb.com/operausben.htm


----------



## devonblzx (Dec 8, 2014)

stim said:


> For example, I run a Subsonic server that works fine in other browsers, but throws an error in Firefox.
> 
> Similarly, I've been developing a few javascript functions, and I'm having difficulty getting some of them to work. I have disabled plugins and add-ons sequentially to see if they are the problem, but they are not. I don't have the time or the technical nous to resolve these issues myself.


If you're developing Javascript for the public, you're going to want to fix them for all browsers.  Firefox may be acting correctly due to a bad syntax and maybe Chrome or Opera accepts a bad syntax.  Installing the Firebug extension is a must when developing javascript and using firefox.

As for the error, what is it?  Have you googled it?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 8, 2014)

I am running firefox nightly build. Been using it since version 2.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 8, 2014)

Firefox primarily across devices.  I have Chromium installed as well.  Linux desktops here so no IE unless I boot into the Windows partition that I never use


----------



## RockTBN (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm using Chrome (mainly) and Firefox on PC, Safari. No other browsers can beat Chrome at multi-tab tasks.


----------



## raj (Dec 8, 2014)

Chrome on Android and Windows 7, Iceweasel on Debian, links on CLI.

Edit:  Just wanted to note how big a fan I still am of text-based browsers.  While making media rich websites sounded like a brilliant idea, I've found that it just made it harder and harder to find _actual content_.  Going back to a text-based browser made it easier to find what I needed _fast_.  _Fast_ is the whole point of it.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Dec 8, 2014)

The sad answer is, all of them.  Firefox runs about 5 tabs from billing, monitoring, and more.  Safari runs the live chat client, and internet explorer runs my 'web surfing'.  Finally chrome runs the internal monitor systems.

this is the only way i can keep everything working as safari, and firefox constantly crash with certain apps running in browser after about 2 to 5 days.  Safari is the worst of the lot for crashing on resources.


----------



## stim (Dec 8, 2014)

devonblzx said:


> If you're developing Javascript for the public, you're going to want to fix them for all browsers.  Firefox may be acting correctly due to a bad syntax and maybe Chrome or Opera accepts a bad syntax.  Installing the Firebug extension is a must when developing javascript and using firefox.
> 
> As for the error, what is it?  Have you googled it?


Yes I'm looking into it now. I have webpages with multiple divs updating in real-time.

Tried Opera USB and whilst it has all the familiar features I missed, it's a little too slow for my liking (not running from USB but from SSD).

I will hold onto it though as it's very handy.

Firefox it will have to be. I'll just work through the issues as they arise, and keep Opera 12.17 as backup.

Chrome is gone - good riddance!


----------



## iClickAndHost (Dec 8, 2014)

Mostly Chrome and Firefox. 
Firefox had more advanced features but i somehow tend to browse around with Chrome more.


----------



## SentinelTower (Dec 8, 2014)

I use Firefox for my daily browsing and sometimes chrome come in handy to test if websites display correctly.


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Dec 8, 2014)

Google Chrome is good. But yes that is true that as per policies of Google. Your privacy is open to Google. Google collect data from Google chrome to enhance their business strategies. Have you used Safari browser by Apple. That is good even.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Dec 8, 2014)

Opera anyone?


----------



## William (Dec 8, 2014)

Chrome for Netflix, FIrefox else, Safari when required. OSX.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Dec 8, 2014)

I use Firefox for everything. and occasionally use Chrome for development. Don't even get me started on IE, it is the devil - I avoid it at all costs .


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 8, 2014)

Google Chrome, have never really used anything else for much longer then an hour and never had any issues with it so in my opinion there is no point in changing.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 8, 2014)

Firefox in one monitor, Chrome in the other.

Somethings I do also only work/supported in Chrome as well, such as the baseflight/cleanflight Chrome Apps that I use to tweak/tune my naze32 flight control board on my quads and the TastyPlug plugin for Plug.DJ, a site I use to stream music while I work. The plugin just 'auto-woots', meaning I'm not an ungrateful idler and it gives points to the person playing whatever song is playing at the time.


----------



## AndrewM (Dec 8, 2014)

Google Chrome, nothing else. FireFox has become to bloated for my taste.


----------



## Mid (Dec 9, 2014)

chromium (original opensource version of chrome). Now just tried "links" as mentioned by 'raj', will use it some times; thanks Mr "raj"


----------



## stim (Dec 9, 2014)

AndrewM said:


> Google Chrome, nothing else. FireFox has become to bloated for my taste.


I felt the same way until yesterday. But Firefox had improved since I last used it, so I've gladly dumped Chrome.


----------



## RackMine (Dec 9, 2014)

stim said:


> But Firefox had improved since I last used it


yea totally agreed. Firefox had improved alot


----------



## farhanideas (Dec 10, 2014)

Google chrome browser which was good for my work


----------



## Aurimas (Dec 10, 2014)

Firefox has surely been improved, however I still stick with Chrome, just can't help it.


----------



## stim (Dec 11, 2014)

OK, so after 2 days of use, re-arranging all my bookmarks and generally setting-up to run nicely, Firefox decides to randomly reset to default. I can't find any way to restore my work. All gone.

Really pissed off right now. F*ck Firefox, I'm going back to Opera, despite it's faults.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Dec 11, 2014)

Mostly Chrome, sometimes Firefox though.


----------



## HH-Josh (Dec 13, 2014)

Mostly Firefox but sometimes Chrome.


----------



## William (Dec 13, 2014)

Firefox normally, Chrome only for Netflix (HTML5)


----------



## Serveo (Dec 13, 2014)

NeoPlanet (





) and MSN Explorer... ;-)
Nah, Chrome now days but before Firefox.


----------



## ParkInHost (Dec 14, 2014)

I prefer Chrome.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, I am using firefox as well, i like it better than most i have tried.


----------



## raj (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone using Netscape Navigator 4.05?


----------



## uniweb (Dec 21, 2014)

Chrome is very good , but safari is top 1


----------



## stim (Apr 7, 2015)

I just started to use Vivaldi.

https://vivaldi.com/

It's chromium-based, so initially not a million miles from current Opera.

However it is shaping-up to be very nice. I find it a tad slower than Opera/Firefox, but this should be improved. Still a long way to go, but worth a look (and functioning perfectly here). Check it out...


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't remember, but isn't there a browser that doesn't allow any file downloading, blocks javascript by default? I can't remember the name, trying to find out what it is called.

But besides that, I use Google Chrome.


----------



## clarity (Apr 7, 2015)

I use Chrome 99% of the time. The other times I am checking things in Firefox. It is easier to use a squid proxy with that browser in my opinion.


----------



## Mayday (Apr 7, 2015)

I was using just Chrome until they thought it was a smart idea to block certain downloads and not allow you to choose for yourself, that pissed me off. So now I use a mix of FF, and Opera.


----------



## nixstats (Apr 7, 2015)

Mayday said:


> I was using just Chrome until they thought it was a smart idea to block certain downloads and not allow you to choose for yourself, that pissed me off. So now I use a mix of FF, and Opera.


I'm using Chrome, never seen any downloads that are blocked by chrome?


----------



## Criot (Apr 7, 2015)

Also using Chrome!


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm sad to say, but unfortunately for the most part I'm using Chrome. Firefox for certain things. And occasionally Sleipnir.


----------



## Mayday (Apr 7, 2015)

nixstats said:


> I'm using Chrome, never seen any downloads that are blocked by chrome?


@nixstats

I don't remember what exactly I was trying to download that Chrome was blocking, but it happened to me 2-3 times in a week and it pissed me off enough to make me stop using it. From my understanding is if it is a file that Chrome does not know, thinks is malware or fits a few other criteria than it blocks it and you cannot get around it, at least i could not figure out how.


----------



## drmike (Apr 7, 2015)

stim said:


> I just started to use Vivaldi.
> 
> https://vivaldi.com/
> 
> ...


and it was started by the founder of Opera


----------



## joepie91 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mayday said:


> @nixstats
> 
> I don't remember what exactly I was trying to download that Chrome was blocking, but it happened to me 2-3 times in a week and it pissed me off enough to make me stop using it. From my understanding is if it is a file that Chrome does not know, thinks is malware or fits a few other criteria than it blocks it and you cannot get around it, at least i could not figure out how.


If Chrome blocks it as malware, it is almost certainly malware. It uses data from Safe Browsing. Most likely, the thing you were trying to download contained bundled crapware.


----------



## tk-hassan (Apr 8, 2015)

I am using Firefox and Chrome. Mostly use Firefox while I am working and use Chrome when I just need to do browsing.


----------



## souen (Apr 8, 2015)

Currently using Firefox, Pale Moon (Firefox-based browser) and Midori. Midori is light and coming along well, I'd use it more if it had more granular cookie/cache settings.

Used to like Opera until the browser engine switch, before that it had a light memory footprint in Windows, was fast and had a lot of good features. Not sure if I can trust Chromium-based browsers. Tried Vivaldi, which has a nice UI (the online services reminded me of the old my.opera), but I've probably gotten too used to open-source browsers to go back.


----------



## drmike (Apr 8, 2015)

I hate Chrome.   All these random processes.  Various hard lock ups and crashes.   Leaks memory like the Titantic did water.  Piece of garbage.  Yeah I use it, but want it gone.

Opera has lingered /  seemingly abandoned.  Sadly.

Vivaldi I am trying now.  Opera fans of old should like it.   Looking forward to more docs, internal tweaks, plugin support, etc.  But I am brand new with it.

Using Midori also.


----------



## drmike (Apr 9, 2015)

Sadly Vivaldi for me is constant whale-failing.  They have a crashed/broken screen when things go wrong that is a Whale graphic.

Hopefully, they get some updates shipped soon.


----------



## PureVoltage (Apr 9, 2015)

I've been using Waterfox for the most part it's been great.


----------



## MightWeb (Apr 10, 2015)

Chrome is irreplacable for me. No browser I've tried has had a better AdBlock-plugin than the actual AdBlock available in Chrome - being the one reason I can't switch away.


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Apr 12, 2015)

I usually use Chrome it's the most intuitive for me and has a great catalogue of useful addons.


----------



## jacobg830 (Apr 12, 2015)

I often use Chromium these days over Firefox due to it's reliability.

I'm probably just using a bad mix of Firefox addons to make it crash though!


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Apr 12, 2015)

Firefox when I need to use SSH tunnels, other than that, chrome.


----------

